# DB Questions



## HeiZenBerg (Dec 25, 2016)

I Recently made a batch of DB (Triple berry), and while it was good, it seemed to lack a little in flavor. I'm thinking of maybe adding some raisins in primary, and possibly some fruit after it finishes. Anyone tried either of these? Starting another batch after the 1st. 

Thanks!


----------



## HeiZenBerg (Dec 25, 2016)

Or possibly increase the initial amount of fruit?


----------



## Stevelaz (Dec 25, 2016)

I made it for the first time also and used daves original recipe. Although very good I also feel it lacks in fruit flavor. If you look you will see there has been variations of the recipe calling for more fruit, sometime double. I wish i would have saw that before, i would of added additional fruit. That why i only did a 3 gallon batch...lol. Look up the "DRAGONETTE" recipe. It calls for way more fruit and NO lemon juice! Im still trying to find out what the absence of the lemon juice does for it.... 

By the way i would not add raisins as that may throw off the taste even more. I would try doubling the triple berry first which im going to do soon, and i may cut out the lemon juice , or just do half this time.


----------



## Johnd (Dec 25, 2016)

Last time I did this type of wine, which I've done several times, I used triple the berries and half the lemon juice. The flavor profile is pretty good at double, and even better at triple. Next batch, probably before summer I'll try it at 4x. As with most wine, the more fruit you use, the higher the cost / bottle. It's just a matter of deciding where your price / taste threshold cross paths.

Edit: At about $3/lb, the original recipe calls for 6lbs, or $18 worth of fruit, plus sugar, under a buck per bottle, pretty economical. For me, triple that cost is only around two bucks per bottle, still quite economical, this is way tastier than any two dollar store bought wine.


----------



## HeiZenBerg (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for your responses!
There are so many alternatives available, at times it gets confusing... Experience is indeed the best teacher, which is what I love about the forums and making wine. I am at the point now. that I have enough knowledge to be dangerous, but not enough experience to be confident ;-). I will continue to tinker with my wines, and enjoy the journey, and hopefully not make too many undrinkable mistakes.

Merry Christmas!
Jerry


----------



## HeiZenBerg (Dec 26, 2016)

PS.
Up to 2 fermenters and 5 carboys now. Should make for a happy new year!


----------



## marino (Dec 26, 2016)

I used double the fruit in Dave's recipe and 2 years out it tastes like Boones Farm. Don't know what the next level tweak could be


----------



## HeiZenBerg (Dec 27, 2016)

I kept ferment temp between 72-74 degrees, and it finished in less than a week. With adding extra fruit, I'm wondering if it will need extra pectic enzyme? This batch won't make it 2 years, it's still very drinkable, and my friends like it (so do I). But, I am a bit of a perfectionist. I want it to be better, which I guess is what this hobby is really all about. I'll keep tweaking it until I find my personal favorite, Perhaps just in smaller batches. 

Happy New Year
Jerry


----------



## HeiZenBerg (Dec 27, 2016)

Marino,

I made the first batch exactly as the instructions called for, except when back sweetening I went with 1/2 cup sugar per gallon, shooting for semi sweet/semi dry. The longer it ages, the sweeter it seems to get (as Dave pointed out in the recipe, and I totally bypassed). Next batch I will go a little lighter yet. May be an option for you as well?

Will be firing up a couple of batches after the first, and will keep you all posted on the outcome(s).

Thanks Again!
Jerry


----------

